# Mooos Your Momma or Got Milk



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 16, 2009)

This years crop


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 16, 2009)

What else would you expect?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPPvSvUxyJ8  He is


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 16, 2009)

> What else would you expect?


 
 Half pints and quarts.


----------



## glass man (Mar 16, 2009)

BRINGS BACK A LOT OF VERY EARLY MEMORIES OF ME AND MY MOM! AWWWWWWWWWW HOW SWEET! COUSE WHEN I WAS YOUNGER I WASN'T AS OLD AS I AM NOW AND I AM A LOT HANSOMER NOW THEN I LOOK![8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 16, 2009)

Ya know Lobey sometimes I think I might be losing my mind. When I see that bull laying there I think to myself  "I bet I could get on him, I know I could have 30 years ago, and  I'm  no different now than I was then" This is how it would go for me I'm sure. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etipVRGHb4A&feature=related


----------



## madman (Mar 16, 2009)

very nice guys bless you both!   ---madman


----------



## Dugout (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey O,
 Do you have those bovine I.D.'d??? We are just starting to calve too. Ours are all black. Nothing cuter than babies in the spring!      Renee`


----------



## jane8851 (Mar 18, 2009)

What are those black ones with the white on their faces, in the first photo? Sort of remind me of Holsteins but they don't have the same markings. That calf is really nice.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 23, 2009)

There's some Herford mixed in there somewhere, as is the red one. Twenty or so years ago someone stole some cows and kept them in one of our farther away pastures. When we moved our cows to said pasture we had some xtra cows. Never found the original owner. These two are some of there offspring.


----------

